# [Gechi] Magliette

## doom.it

Posto qua visto che dovrei avere massima visibilità.

Bene, il design delle magliette è pronto, sarebbe quello nero con la scritta bianca, per capirsi questo:

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/index.php?dir=gentoo/prove_t-shirt/&file=prova-fronte.png

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/index.php?dir=gentoo/prove_t-shirt/&file=prova-retro.png

Ora il buon peach ha la stamperia e tutto, e i tempi sono di una settimana, quindi vanno portate al piu presto possibile per averle per webbit.

I costi sono 3.48 CAD per le T-shirt e 8 Euro CAD per quelle da donna.

I prezzi sono calcolati su 10 Donna + 90 Uomo.

Il prezzo totale sarebbe quindi 393.20 Euro

Per le taglie non avendo tempo per registrare le esigenze di ognuno farei una formazione "standard" tipo: 

5 Donna Small, 5 Donna Medium

15 Uomo small

30 Uomo Medium

30 Uomo Large

15 Uomo XL

Il Problema ora è raccogliere fondi al piu presto possibile. Visto che peach e la stamperia sono a Padova, la mia proposta è che i gechi veneti facciano una colletta di "anticipo". In Questo senso invito a farsi avanti tutti  gli abitanti volenterosi della zona. 

In particolare ricorderei che botta è il nostro tesoriere e se non erro è proprio di padova o zona.

ciao

DooM

P.S. Invito a non rispondere a questo post chiedendo tipo: "io ne voglio una, quanto costa e dove posso prenotarla?" visto che non è ancora il momento, per adesso dobbiamo risolvere il problema della "produzione" poi vedremo come venderle agli altri

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E aprire un conte e fare dei versamenti ognuno? Non e' possibile?

----------

## doom.it

serve una cosa rapida, penso che una soluzione del genere richieda tempo e burocrazia. 

peach voleva portare oggi stesso la grafica in stamperia, se va bene piu o meno a tutti

----------

## codadilupo

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> I costi sono 3.48 CAD per le T-shirt e 8 Euro CAD per quelle da donna.

 

Scusa, ma sai mica spiegarmi perché le magliette da donna costano piu' del doppio di quelle da uomo  :Shocked:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> Il Problema ora è raccogliere fondi al piu presto possibile. Visto che peach e la stamperia sono a Padova, la mia proposta è che i gechi veneti facciano una colletta di "anticipo". In Questo senso invito a farsi avanti tutti  gli abitanti volenterosi della zona. 
> 
> In particolare ricorderei che botta è il nostro tesoriere e se non erro è proprio di padova o zona.

 

Sono d'accordo. Per i conguagli possiamo magari fare dei vaglia postali direttamente a botta, che, come tesoriere, potrebbe occpuarsi di redistribuire la pecunia.

Coda

----------

## emix

E per me che non posso venire al webbit? Come posso fare per averla?

/me è disposto a qualsiasi cosa per quella maglietta  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*   I costi sono 3.48 CAD per le T-shirt e 8 Euro CAD per quelle da donna. 
> 
> Scusa, ma sai mica spiegarmi perché le magliette da donna costano piu' del doppio di quelle da uomo  ?
> 
> 

 

sono in tessuto stretch (un po' più ciucciate per intenderci)

se posso prima di confermargli mi faccio far vedere dei modelli... per le donne pensavo anche un paio di stretch L oltre che M e S

----------

## Flonaldo

aprite un conto in modo da accettare vagli postali! in questo modo ognuno puo donare cio che gli pare! tipo teleton  :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Qualcosa tipo casella postale?

Per me servono 2 XL

----------

## doom.it

Credo che la questione di un conto sia da studiare bene da punto di vista legale burocratico, e quindi la analizzerei con calma, lasciando parlare Botta, ma in un secondo momento.

L'idea dei vaglia postale è buona, si potrebbe fare che ogni socio ordinario metta una quota che copra la spesa, da spedire via vaglia a botta (tesoriere) che poi li da a peach.

----------

## pascalbrax

suggerimenti per noi svizzerotti?  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> suggerimenti per noi svizzerotti? 

 

Andare al webbit  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## botta

Posso andare ad aprire un c.c. alle poste italiane. Indicativamente le spese di gestione saranno per un ammontare di una trentina di euro all'anno (tipo si trattengono 50 centesimi alle prime 60 operazioni. Eppoi gratis).

Posso andare anche oggi. 

Altrimenti ne discutiamo con calma, ho fatto qualche telefonata nella mia zona e più o meno in parola ho raccolto già un centinaio di euro.

----------

## pascalbrax

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *pascalbrax wrote:*   suggerimenti per noi svizzerotti?  
> 
> Andare al webbit  .

 

mi piacerebbe, ma non ho i mezzi necessari per andarci

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *botta wrote:*   

> Posso andare anche oggi.

 

Vedi tu per me va bene.

 *botta wrote:*   

> ho fatto qualche telefonata nella mia zona e più o meno in parola ho raccolto già un centinaio di euro.

 

Se vuoi un consiglio basati sui fatti a parole e' sempre semplice....

----------

## hardskinone

 *emi wrote:*   

> E per me che non posso venire al webbit? Come posso fare per averla?
> 
> /me è disposto a qualsiasi cosa per quella maglietta 

 

Straquoto. Cosa dobbiamo fare? [img:f1ddca005b]http://forum.nipogames.com/images/smilies/CS/guerillavsrest.gif[/img:f1ddca005b]

----------

## doom.it

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Invito a non rispondere a questo post chiedendo tipo: "io ne voglio una, quanto costa e dove posso prenotarla?" visto che non è ancora il momento, per adesso dobbiamo risolvere il problema della "produzione" poi vedremo come venderle agli altri

 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Se si deve aprire un conto postale sicuramente le trenta euro di monte spese verranno ammortizzate da altre iniziative che verranno fatte (non credo che ci si limiti alle magliette in un futuro... o no?)

----------

## botta

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se vuoi un consiglio basati sui fatti a parole e' sempre semplice....

 

Posterò prima possibile (spero già stasera) qui un numero di conto corrente per chiunque abbia intenzione di partecipare al finanziamento anticipato delle magliette. 

Con calma poi, aprirò una discussione nel forum del Gechi sull'opporunità o meno del conto.

A dopo

----------

## federico

Anche a me interessa e tuttavia il webbit non mi piace  :Smile: 

Penso pero' una cosa, probabilmente la taglia da uomo + usata e' la XL, no ?

----------

## doom.it

personalmente la mia taglia è S/M (S americana M europea), credo che la maggior parte si assesti sulla L...se poi sono L americane stiamo tranquilli anche per i piu rotondi  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

c'è solo il dubbio di quante da donna fare (10? totali) e quante per quali taglie (S, M e L)

----------

## doom.it

per donna io sicuramente ne prendo una, forse due.

credo che aleksandra la voglia e l'altra ragazza di gentoo day che non ricordo come si chiamasse potrebbe essere interessata. Inoltre prima fedeli mi diceva che ne avrebbe presa una anche lui

Quindi direi che gia 4-5 sono potenzialmente vendibili subito.... quindi direi che 10 potrebbe andare come scelta.

Per le mie amiche va bene una S, io farei una cosa assortita....

4S 4M 2L ?

----------

## shev

Finalmente le magliette  :Very Happy: 

Personalmente condivido l'osservazione fatta da qualcuno sulla quantità di XL: imho 15 sono poche, considerate che due le prende già FonderiaDigitale, un paio potrei prenderle io, MyZelf mi sembrava fosse orientato sulle XL, molti amano le magliette larghe quindi vanno sulle XL... insomma, 15 rischiano di essere poche, anche perchè in caso di esaurimento di una taglia, è più facile che uno s'accontenti e la prenda d'una taglia superiore piuttosto che più piccola. Invertirei le 15 XL con le 30 M. IMHO.

Per i soldi come più volte ripetuto non ci sono problemi, ditemi quanto eventualmente manca o farebbe comodo e invio i soldi  :Smile: 

/me sborone  :Laughing: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Per i soldi come più volte ripetuto non ci sono problemi, ditemi quanto eventualmente manca o farebbe comodo e invio i soldi 
> 
> /me sborone 

 

Io ho dato la mia disponibilita' a botta di 50 euri di anticipo  :Cool: 

----------

## MyZelF

Anch'io privilegerei le taglie più grandi e 15 XL mi sembrano poche.

Per la raccolta fondi mi sono sentito in pvt con botta.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Una da donna anche per la mia ragazza!   :Cool: 

----------

## botta

Bene, considero la questione del pagamento anticipato delle magliette risolta. Intanto grazie a Peach, OkreZ, Myzelf, DooM, Shev e me!

Ps Cerco di studiare meglio la questione del c.corrente

----------

## doom.it

ok allora direi:

10 S

20 M

30 L

30 XL

che ne dite?

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> che ne dite?

 

Decisamente meglio, molto più equilibrata come distribuzione  :Smile: 

----------

## solka

Io ne prenderei una L, una XL e una da donna...ve lo dico giusto per la quantità di quelle da donna  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Decisamente meglio, molto più equilibrata come distribuzione 

 

Concordo.

----------

## Cagnulein

ragazzi ma non facciamo prima a fare una lista di ordini tra noi utenti? così evitiamo di farne troppe o peggio ancora poche...

che ne dite?

P.S. Per me una XL  :Razz: 

----------

## comio

scusate se mi unisco ora... ma ho avuto una settimana da inferno. Allora io vorrei una L... come la pago? C'è qualcuno di Torino che mi può fare da tramite?

ciao

----------

## gaffiere

ma che ficosa ch'è venuta la maglietta   :Very Happy: 

per il ritiro della pecunia e ridistribuzione delle magliette, a meno che non sia stato scelto defininitvamente per il vaglia si potrebbero organizzare delle persone per area geografica.

Faccio un esempio per i Gechi di Milano e d'intorni ci si vede una volta per raccogliere i soldi e bere una birra in compagnia, poi un'altra per bere un'altra birra e ritirare le magliette. o ho detto una cazzata?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mi era parso di capire che però i soldi andavano raccolti abbastanza in fretta, quindi non saprei quanto possa essere valida questa soluzione. magari la prossima volta se il sistema del vaglia non decolla.

Ora la domanda: io che non sono ancora iscritto al gechi, posso richiedere in ginocchio una maglietta?   :Laughing: 

Vi faccio sapere al più presto la taglia... devo chiedere alla mamma   :Laughing: 

poi sento se qualcun'altro che non frequenta il forum ma che è gecho dentro la desidera.

see ya

----------

## shev

Brevi risposte agli ultimi quesiti:

- le magliette che stiamo stampando ora sono per principalmente per webbit, poi ovviamente anche chi non verrà a Padova potrà comprarle, ma per ora ci concentriamo su webbit per ovvi motivi di tempo

- le magliette non sono solo per i gechi, ma per chiunque le vorrà. Quindi non serve iscriversi all'associazione per avere la possibilità di prendere la maglietta, ci macherebbe!

- non credo serva fare ordini adesso, chi viene a webbit avrà ovviamente la precedenza, per tutti gli altri ci organizzeremo in modo logico per accontentare tutte le richieste. Quindi non fate per ora l'elenco della spesa, come già detto da doom

- per i soldi dovremmo essere a posto con l'anticipo, se serviranno altri aiuti chiederemo

Insomma, ora avete tutti un motivo in più per non mancare a webbit 2004  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Shev wrote:*   

> - per i soldi dovremmo essere a posto con l'anticipo, se serviranno altri aiuti chiederemo
> 
> 

 

Posso suggerire di portare il costo della maglia uomo a 5EURO con 1,52 da destinare alla cassa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Posso suggerire di portare il costo della maglia uomo a 5EURO con 1,52 da destinare alla cassa?

 

Sono pienamente d'accordo con randomaze.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Posso suggerire di portare il costo della maglia uomo a 5EURO con 1,52 da destinare alla cassa? 
> 
> Sono pienamente d'accordo con randomaze.

 

Resti daccordo anche se gli EURO diventano 6 (1.52 ai gechi e 1 al Chief Architet di Gentoo)?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Resti daccordo anche se gli EURO diventano 6 (1.52 ai gechi e 1 al Chief Architet di Gentoo)?

 

Sempre d'accordo ma ne dovremmo vendere molte.

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sempre d'accordo ma ne dovremmo vendere molte.

 

Beh, intanto é un inizio...  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

ricapitolando, oggi parlo con Reggiani (chi stampa) e gli confermo l'ordine oltre ad inviargli i vettoriali dei loghi (vengono degli stickers fiQissimi!!!)

maglie UOMO:

10 S 

20 M 

30 L 

30 XL 

maglie DONNA (stretch):

3 S

4 M

3 L

confermate?

----------

## doom.it

credo che all'inizio il costo dovrebbe essere un po piu alto per recuperare gli anticipi. 

Io la penso cosi. 

PER CHI NON VIENE A WEBBIT SI VEDE DOPO

Per chi viene a webbit ed è geco si puo farla pagare 20 euro... si lo so che è tanto ma è fondamentalmente un modo di ridistribuire il costo fra un po tutti i gechi...... per gli esterni visto che a 20 euro non la prenderebbe nessuno, la possiamo vendere tipo a 10 euro (esempio uno dei miei amici che viene la prenderebbe volentieri, ma a 20 euro ci pensa su 327 volte... )

L'idea sarebbe quella di recuperare tutti i soldi, piu un fondo cassa minimo direttamente a webbit, e poi con quel fondo cassa e la vendita delle altre poter finanziare eventualmente le prossime attività (ivi compresa una seconda stampa se ci fossero altre richieste)

----------

## Peach

NOTA:

http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/GECHI_sticker.png

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

quanto costerebbe fare l'adesivo colorato?

----------

## solka

bellissimo lo sticker  :Very Happy: 

fateci sapere poi come si possono avere le magliette per chi non viene al webbit  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> quanto costerebbe fare l'adesivo colorato?

 

mi informo

----------

## hardskinone

 *Peach wrote:*   

> NOTA:
> 
> http://www.zopen.it/peach/works/gentoo/GECHI_sticker.png

 

Si, lo so e' una putt*****. Ci sono/saranno gli adesivi piccoli come "Centrino" o di "winzozz xp", insomma quelli da mettere sui case?   :Question: 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> PER CHI NON VIENE A WEBBIT SI VEDE DOPO

 

Quoto giusto per ricordarlo, altrimenti incasinano il forum  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> Per chi viene a webbit ed è geco si puo farla pagare 20 euro... per gli esterni visto che a 20 euro non la prenderebbe nessuno, la possiamo vendere tipo a 10 euro

 

Io sono d'accordo sul farle pagare un pochino in più del costo reale per fare cassa per le future magliette/iniziative e fare donazioni alla grande casa madre (aka gentoo  :Very Happy: ), ma 20 euro lo ritengo eccessivo. Il giusto sarebbe tra gli 8 e i 10 euro, magari 10 i gechi e 8 gli altri se proprio vuoi essere razzista  :Razz: : con queste cifre il "guadagno" è cmq notevole, 4,5-6,5 euro cad senza andare fuori mercato con i prezzi. Per ogni maglietta acquistata resterebbero soldi per produrne un'altra, più un redisuo da donare a gentoo (ovviamente quando si raggiunge una cifra consistente).

Così mi sembra molto più logico, fattibile e soprattutto non si spaventerebbero troppo i possibili acquirenti, gechi o meno che siano.

edit: leggo ora della dipartita di Robbins, quindi il discorso cambia. Se si vuole aggiungere qualche euro in più da dare a Robbins sono d'accordo, se li merita tutti. Ragionerei cmq bene l'impatto dell'iniziativa sui costi delle magliette, ma si può fare imho (magari tutti pagano 10 euro e buona parte del ricavo si da a Robbins/gentoo).

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Scusate ma posso fare un'ordine pure io   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shanghai

Ciao ragazzi  :Smile: 

Io ne prenderei una M da uomo (per ora, forse due) e forse anche una da donna, pure M.

Credo che però un prezzo superiore ai 7.5 euro sia troppo caro: non ci dimentichiamo che sono sempre 15mila lire, moltiplicato per due o per tre (in pochi hanno chiesto una maglia sola) fanno trenta o cinquanta! Le motivazioni sono GIUSTISSIME, non si discute, ma il prezzo attuale di mercato è già alto di suo, e poi è davvero necessario alzare tanto il prezzo di una maglietta singola piuttosto che puntare a venderne di più (con maggior ritorno anche pubblicitario e d'immagine)?

Se decido un budget di venti euro (perché ste cose, a meno che non hai il portafogli più grande delle tasche devi deciderle) e mi porto a casa tre magliette o quattro invece di due

a) sono più contento

b) ci sono una o due magliette dei gechi in più in giro 

 :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

La butto la', poi dimmi tu (Peach) se sia fattibile o meno  :Smile: 

Quanto costerebbe,usando le stesse matrici, fare anche una felpa (con o senza cappuccio).. e quante ce ne vorrebbero per fare un prezzo ragionevole?

----------

## Peach

la rimessa in stampa usando le stesse matrici che abbiamo (o che avremo, visto che mando i vettoriali al grafico a momenti) è di tipo 1 euro a maglietta + il costo del supporto (se nn vado errato, cmq domanderò meglio).

In fondo quello che influisce sono i supporti che si usano... le t-shirt donna stretch le si pagano effettivamente 8 euro l'una a differenza di quelle da uomo che costano meno della metà...

----------

## OKreZ

Io credo che piu' di 10  non debbano costare

----------

## Sparker

Ho l'impressione che al webbit ci saranno parecchi gentooer. Avete visto le iscrizioni ai seminari? -50 dopo 2 giorni  :Shocked: 

----------

## comio

ragazzi io il 29 vado a lipari ad una scuola di dottorato... se porto la maglia figa è meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

Io sarei per i 10 euro allora, non meno.

La seconda "produzione" costerà meno perche non ci sarà il costo delle matrici e in ogni caso avremo gia un fondo ma credo che a chi anticipa si dovrebbe far in modo di far recuperare subito o quasi... (si ok c'è dell'interesse personale ma credo che quello che è giusto è giusto)

La prossima volta non essendoci nessuno che anticiperà, si potranno vendere a meno visto che non ci sarà fretta di far rientrare i soldi spesi.

Ottima l'idea delle felpe, magari per un secondo momento  :Wink: 

Ottima anche quella degli sticker.. mi piacerebbero stampati su trasperente una versione bianca e una nera (rispettivamente per i case neri e bianchi)... ne prenderei uno stock di adesivi  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

anche iooooo

 :Very Happy: 

3 magliette taglia L

ciauz

P.S.:beeeedda  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

le magliette sono entrate in stampa oggi stesso...

per quanto riguarda gli adesivi non mi hanno ancora risposto... vediamo.

----------

## pascalbrax

ce' un motivo strategico per farle costare 10 euro... ho trovato questo nell'ultima newsletter  :Wink: 

(io mi sono gia comprato una maglietta, ho pagato tramite banca svizzera)

http://www.spreadshirt.de/shop.php?sid=22258

----------

## mcvash

Io ed un mio amico pensiamo di venire al webbit (posti sembra non ce ne siano... ma forse troviamo un biglettto... anche se non ho capito bene come funziona sto webbit  :Sad:  ), se troviamo qualcuno penso che 2 XL ce le prendiamo comode.....

----------

## OKreZ

Ho appena sentito Peach che mi chiede di postare al posto suo (e' fuori casa) riguardo gli stickers: 1000 stickers ad alta qualita', su adesivo trasparente, 15 x 5 cm = 360 - 370 . Domani sente se magari se ne possono fare 500 di grandi e 500 di piccoli, tipo formato francobollo, da attaccare ad es. sul pc. Che ne pensate ?

----------

## shev

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Che ne pensate ?

 

Che non è male come cosa, me gusta  :Smile: 

I prezzi mi paiono buoni, direi che se ne può discutere. Dubito che si facciano per webbit, ma sicuramente per le prossime occasioni si possono fare.

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Dubito che si facciano per webbit, ma sicuramente per le prossime occasioni si possono fare.

 

Mi pare mi avesse detto per telefono che per venerdi' potessero essere pronti, ma magari ho capito male, ci confermera' lui questa sera

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Che ne pensate ?

 

Anche a me l'idea mi piace molto  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ma gli adesivi sono a colori o mono?

----------

## doom.it

Lancio un suggerimento al volo... e se comprassimo

X copie di CD da gentoo store da rivendere allo stesso prezzo ai visitanti di webbit.... faremmo una donazione e aiuteremmo la diffusione di gentoo

ok scusate forse è un po OT, ma visto che qua si parla di gadget e budget...  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

>  e se comprassimo
> 
> X copie di CD da gentoo store da rivendere allo stesso prezzo ai visitanti di webbit.... faremmo una donazione e aiuteremmo la diffusione di gentoo

 

Anche questa è una buona idea, ma forse è un po' tardi ora: arriverebbero per tempo i cd?

Imho si possono attuare anche tutte quest iniziative per webbit, più che altro dovremmo raccogliere i soldi necessari. Ci sono finanziatori a sufficenza?

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> e se comprassimo
> 
> X copie di CD da gentoo store da rivendere allo stesso prezzo ai visitanti di webbit...

 

Interessante, ma non credo arriverebbero in tempo.

----------

## doom.it

Concordo sull'idea che Adesivi e CD si potrebbero comprare con i soldi che entreranno dalle magliette, visto che adesso sono un po duri il finanziamento e i tempi....

100 x 10Euri = 1000 euri 

1000 euri - 400 di investimento iniziale = 600 euri 

Di sti 600 euri rimanenti -> 360 in adesivi 

ne restano 240 con i quali si possono prendere un tot di CD per la prossima occasione (ovviamente da prendere poco prima perchè siano aggiornati), o stampare un TOT di magliette extra

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Di sti 600 euri rimanenti -> 360 in adesivi 
> 
> ne restano 240 con i quali si possono prendere un tot di CD per la prossima occasione (ovviamente da prendere poco prima perchè siano aggiornati), o stampare un TOT di magliette extra

 

Ricordo che parte del ricavato va a buon diritto a Robbins/Gentoo, mi pare doveroso. A meno che il "finanziamento" a Robbins/Gentoo sia inteso tramite acquisto di cd: il loro ricavato sarebbe minore ma sarebbe già più accettabile che non dare nulla.

----------

## doom.it

si pensavo anche io... beh insomma possiamo poi discuterne con calma davanti a una birra e a un foglio di calcolo  :Wink: 

----------

## alexbr

Scusate, ma perchè non ci scarichiamo le iso dei CD, ci prendiamo dei cd vergini e li vendiamo al webbit, e il ricavato della vendita non lo diamo in beneficienza a D. Robbins: secondo me è una soluzione per fare quello che avete appena detto, ma passando per il gentoo store solo per dare il ricavato dalla vendita dei cd.

imho è più veloce e dato i tempi ristretti si addice all'opera di diffusione che dovremmo fare al webbit.

se volete si può fare anche una etichetta per i cd nostri così non sembrano spudoratamente copiati ma qualcosa di più originale (d'altronde i gechi si prefiggono la distribuzione di gentoo   :Wink:  )

my 2 cents

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

le iso non sono fatte per la rivendita. (non so precisamente, ma credo ci sia anche qualche veto legale)

Inoltre comprando i cd dallo store si ha tutto il package (con cover e confezioni originali) che a chi compra questo genere di cd non guasta di certo.

E poi non si possono rivendere cd rimasterizzati al prezo del cd di gentoo store.. sarebbe anche ridicolo.. non trovi?

----------

## xchris

si potrebbe organizzare una postazione di masterizzazione al volo.

Cosi' la gente vede pure come la masterizzazione non e' roba da hacari sotto linux.

Non so poi se si puo' vendere il cd vergine.... mah..

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> le iso non sono fatte per la rivendita. (non so precisamente, ma credo ci sia anche qualche veto legale)

 

Mmmm andrebbe approfondito....

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E poi non si possono rivendere cd rimasterizzati al prezo del cd di gentoo store.. sarebbe anche ridicolo.. non trovi?

 

Beh, diciamo che l'equivalenza di prezzo sarebbe giustificabile dal fatto che li consegni "al volo" mentre ordinandoli dallo store ci sono spese di spedizione e tempi di consegna... poi basta farlo presente subito:

"Questo CD é rivenduto allo stesso prezzo di CD che compreresti al Gentoo Store. Ma loro ti danno un CD più figo con la copertina regolare  :Razz: ".

Potrebbe essere interessante anche una "variazione sul tema" dove ai CD standard aggiungiamo una directory "doc-it" dove ficcare gli appunti di Giacomini e roba simile. Ma forse non abbiamo il tempo per organizzare la cosa  :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

In realtà possiamo chiedere un'offerta (es. minimo 10 euro) da inviare tramite Gentoo Store. A chi fa un'offerta regaliamo un CD universal di gentoo... meglio di così...   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> In realtà possiamo chiedere un'offerta (es. minimo 10 euro) da inviare tramite Gentoo Store. A chi fa un'offerta regaliamo un CD universal di gentoo... meglio di così...  

 

Io farei come abbiamo fatto a Venezia (e come proponeva qualcuno) unendoci anche parte dell'idea di MyZelf. Spiego.

In pratica ci scarichiamo le varie iso su uno dei nostri pc, ci compriamo una torre di cd vergini e masterizziamo al volo i cd per chi li vuole. A questo punto, anzichè regalarli come fatto a Venezia, prospettiamo al richiedente la possibilità volontaria di fare una piccola offerta a Gentoo, tipo 5 o 10 euro. Alla fine tra soldi delle magliette e offerte volontarie per i cd mandiamo una bella offerta a Robbins/Gentoo.

Questo è imho fattibile, non spendiamo quasi nulla, non sprechiamo cd e raccogliamo cmq qualche soldo senza infrangere leggi, licenze o che altro.

----------

## doom.it

concordo con shev

----------

## OKreZ

Ottima idea, concordo  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

Appunto per i CD.

Ci vorrebbe un anima pia che portasse una torre di CD (io sono a vuoto in questo momento e senza un euro in tasca)....e pensavo delle bustine di plastica porta-cd.... se riesco in questi giorni vedo di fare un foglietto da metterci dentro come copertina... cosi resta minimale (leggi a costo pressochè zero) e molto piu carino che con le custodie rigide...e almeno diamo uno straccio di copertina...

Seconda cosa. Qualcuno puo portare una stampante? Sarebbe bello anche, secondo me, stampare l'handbook (magari un paio di copie averle gia pronte, e stampare su richesta ulteriori copie), con un bel frontespizio che si puo fare ad hoc in sti giorni, e "venderlo" sempre con il metodo che diceva shev (offerta libera a favore di gentoo / drobbins)... Sarebbe interessante avere anche una di quelle macchinette che fanno i buchi per poter "rilegare" i fogli con una spallina di plastica ad anelli.... rilegarle in quel modo, con un nostro frontespizio renderebbe il tutto più carino a un costo piu o meno nullo pr noi....

Io posso preparare la copertina per i CD / il frontespizio per la documentazione (sapendo quale documentazioen stampare... sarebbe interessante offrire sia Handbook che una collezione di tips&tricks) e stamparne un po di copie, passando poi la grafica a qualcun'altro per stamparne ancora un po....

----------

## doom.it

Tanto per provare ho buttato giu qualcosa, anche se non convince nemmeno me.... piu che altro posto anche il .xcf cosi magari qualcuno lo migliora nel weekend

www.doombo.org/gechi/cd-cover-beta1.png

www.doombo.org/gechi/cd-cover-beta1.xcf

----------

## alexbr

per i dischi e la stampante potrei offrirmi io, anche se preferisco non portare la stampante perchè arrivo in treno e sarebbe meglio che se la portasse con se qualcuno in macchina.

a me invece non sembra affatto malvagia la prova di doom.it, anzi mi piace molto (trovo azzeccato l'usare una grafica leggera: la stiamo facendo per creare copertine per cd, quindi non mi piacerebbe affatto l'utilizzo di toni scuri)  :Very Happy: 

ciauz

alexbr

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Ci vorrebbe un anima pia che portasse una torre di CD [snip] e almeno diamo uno straccio di copertina...

 

Purtroppo io non vado a Milano fin dopo webbit quindi non posso andare dai miei "fornitori" a prendere cd (qui dove abito costano troppo  :Razz: ). Massimo se c'è qualcuno di Milano posso indicargli il negozio, vende torri di cd a 49 centesimi cad, quelli più economici che ho trovato dopo l'avvento della tassa siae  :Rolling Eyes:  (economici ma di buona qualità).

 *Quote:*   

> Seconda cosa. Qualcuno puo portare una stampante? Sarebbe bello anche, secondo me, stampare l'handbook (magari un paio di copie averle gia pronte, e stampare su richesta ulteriori copie)

 

La stampante per lo stesso discorso dell'ap non riesco a portarlo, però posso sfruttarla finchè sono a casa per stampare i due handbook che chiedevi. Non ho materiale per rilegarli se non le solite astine di plastica con cartoncino e foglio trasparente come copertina, se va bene ditelo che provvedo a portare i due handbook insieme ai volantini.

Dimenticavo, le copertine che proponi mi piacciono molto  :Wink: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Tanto per provare ho buttato giu qualcosa, anche se non convince nemmeno me.... piu che altro posto anche il .xcf cosi magari qualcuno lo migliora nel weekend
> 
> www.doombo.org/gechi/cd-cover-beta1.png
> 
> www.doombo.org/gechi/cd-cover-beta1.xcf

 

Bella !

----------

## doom.it

ok se piace allora provvediamo a stamparne un po.... 

io nestampo 10 (2x5 fogli A4) su carta fotografica molto leggera 

Adesso vedo di fare una grafica analoga come copertina della documentazione (una per handbook e una per tips'n'tricks ?)

----------

## OKreZ

Pero' la 'a' di channel andrebbe in nero...

----------

## doom.it

Ditemi che ne pensate... stampata secondo me non viene male ed ha lo stesso stile della copertina per i cd....

www.doombo.org/gechi/front-handbook.pdf

Se vi va bene stampo qualcosa anche di questo...

OkreZ confermava di poter portare la stampante, ora se qualcuno ha qualche meccasimo per la rilegatura......

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Ditemi che ne pensate... stampata secondo me non viene male ed ha lo stesso stile della copertina per i cd....

 

A me piace molto  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Ditemi che ne pensate... stampata secondo me non viene male ed ha lo stesso stile della copertina per i cd....
> 
> www.doombo.org/gechi/front-handbook.pdf

 

Vuoi fare concorrenza a Peach?  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> ora se qualcuno ha qualche meccasimo per la rilegatura

 

Piccola precisazione, visto che mi pare d'aver capito da un pm si sia fraintesa una mia frase precedente: non ho nessun meccanismo per rilegare i fascicoli. Io parlavo della classica "barretta" di plastica, quella con sezione triangolare nella quale si infilano i fogli:

[vista dall'alto]

|\   <---barretta di plastica

|=================     <-- fogli

|/ 

/me che si scusa per la scarsa qualità dell'immagine  :Razz: 

----------

## doom.it

in mancanza di alternative... tu portale! (compresi lucidi e cartoncini per fronte retro)  :Smile: 

----------

## doom.it

ricordo se qualcuno puo stampare quaclhe copertina CD piu qualche copertina perdocumentazione....  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> ricordo se qualcuno puo stampare quaclhe copertina CD piu qualche copertina perdocumentazione.... 

 

Per ricapitolare, io stampo due handbook, porto i volantini, le bacchette/copertine per rilegare eventuali altri handbook (non so quanti), se volete stampo anche una decina di copertine per i cd però su carta normale, non ne ho di migliore (o meglio, l'ho fotografica ma mi pare esagerata).

doom stampa qualche copertina dei cd e degli handbook.

alexbr porta un po' di cd vergini.

Se altri vogliono provvedere a ciò che manca (copertine in più, handbook etc) è il benvenuto. OKreZ dovrebbe poi portare una stampante, però se ci organizziamo prima e dividiamo il lavoro è meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Shev wrote:*   

> OKreZ dovrebbe poi portare una stampante

 

Confermo, Epson 460, e' da un po' che non la utilizzo, spero non si siano seccati troppo gli ugelli...

----------

## alexbr

I cd vergini servono con custodia o prendo pure la torre?

----------

## doom.it

cd vergini: torre + bustine plastica quadrate.... se le trovi facilmente....

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se altri vogliono provvedere a ciò che manca (copertine in più, handbook etc) è il benvenuto. OKreZ dovrebbe poi portare una stampante, però se ci organizziamo prima e dividiamo il lavoro è meglio 

 

Io porto il geco-firewall   :Cool: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *botta wrote:*   

> Posso andare ad aprire un c.c. alle poste italiane. Indicativamente le spese di gestione saranno per un ammontare di una trentina di euro all'anno (tipo si trattengono 50 centesimi alle prime 60 operazioni. Eppoi gratis).
> 
> Posso andare anche oggi. 
> 
> Altrimenti ne discutiamo con calma, ho fatto qualche telefonata nella mia zona e più o meno in parola ho raccolto già un centinaio di euro.

 

+ tipo 50euro l'anno di tasse per lo stato...

----------

## doom.it

ricapitolando io porto:

- 10 copertine CD su carta fotografica

- 5 frontespizi per Handbook

- bustine di plastica per cd 

Quello che servirebbero sono: 

- altre stampe

- torre di CD

----------

## botta

Avete intenzione di partecipare il 3-4 giugno al Webb.it di Milano e non potete fare a meno di una maglietta del Gechi?

Per informazioni e fare una prenotazione (fino a sabato 22 maggio) il mio indirizzo è botta at gechi.it

Sono disponibili tutte le taglie dalla S alla XL, sia da donna che da uomo. La consegna avverrà in occasione dell'evento milanse.

--EDIT-- Le prenotazioni sono prorogate fino a lunedì 24 maggioLast edited by botta on Fri May 21, 2004 9:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anborn

Botta sei meglio del Baffo come tele-venditore   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ci si vede al Webbit-2 "Milano style"   :Cool: 

AnB

----------

## federico

Non sapevo che facessero un secondo webbit a milano... quanto costa il biglietto? Sarebbe possibile ottenere una maglietta anche senza entrare al webbit?

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non sapevo che facessero un secondo webbit a milano... quanto costa il biglietto? Sarebbe possibile ottenere una maglietta anche senza entrare al webbit?

 

Nel caso pessimo te la porto fuori io  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Abito a Milano, vorrei alcune magliette ma non mi interessava in linea di massima il webbit, ora vedo se ho qualche amico che va o mi organizzo io in qualche modo e vedo di risolvere la cosa...

----------

## Neomubumba

Domanda stupidissima: il Webbit lo fanno anche a Milano? E se si porterete anche li le magliette da vendere?

Scusate per la domanda stupida

----------

## botta

si, porteremo le magliette al webb.it di milano. Vorrei farmi un'idea di quante magliette stampare (per favore specificate taglia S,M, L, XL - e quale tipo: da uomo o da donna) perciò potete scrivere al mio indirizzo 

botta at gechi.itLast edited by botta on Tue May 18, 2004 11:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non so se funzioan come a padova, ma per i biglietti bastava stampare un coupon e portarlo.

----------

## federico

Un cupon? Qui a milano siamo tutti bauscia mi sa che vogliono i soldi contanti .)

Vedo se trovo sto cupon in giro..

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Vedo se trovo sto cupon in giro..

 

mi pare che a chi si era iscritto per la data di padova abbiano mandato un link al cupon da stampare...

Coda

----------

## akiross

ue ue, sono in ritardo per prendere 2 magliettozze? Io sono alto e bislungo, quindi XL!

Seguiro' il post con interesse

----------

## botta

aggiudicate due XL per akiross! Consegna al webb.it di Milano. Se ci sono problemi scrivimi.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dunque

la pagina da cui ho stampato io il coupon x milano è www.webb.it/coupon/passmilano non mi ricordo come cavolo ci sono arrivato, xò funziona   :Cool: 

tra l'altro sul sito c'era scritto che da oggi ci si poteva iscrivere, oggi un po' di seminari in più si erano aggiunti, ma a quanto pare hanno posticipato al 20 l'apertura delle iscrizioni... si decidano  :Smile: 

x botta: una maglietta gechi mascula XL x me. Ci vediamo al Webbit

x moderatori: ha senso aprire uno stiky x Webbit di Milano?

----------

## OKreZ

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ha senso aprire uno stiky x Webbit di Milano?

 

Sto aspettando qualche informazione dalla segreteria organizzativa del webbit, appena mi dicono qualcosa scrivero' un post possibilmente da mettere sticky

----------

## pascalbrax

cavoli, mi piacerebbe andarci e pure le magliette. se per caso qualcuno dalle mie parti (lugano) va al webbit, mi posso aggregare?

----------

## comio

io non posso  :Sad:  venire.

C'è qualcuno di Torino che mi piglia la maglia? (una M)

rispondetemi in privato, se potete.

ciao!

----------

## botta

Le prenotazioni delle magliette sono prorogate fino a lunedì 24 maggio. Perciò ci sono ancora tre giorni di tempo. Preferibilmente le consegne avverranno al Webb.it di Milano, in casi particolari organizzo delle spedizioni.

Potete contattarmi in privato

Botta

----------

## botta

Nella riunione di ieri sera si è fatto cenno anche alle ormai note magliette. Si tratta di valutare la possibilità di averne una certa quantità per il Linux World Expo (per il 20~24 c.m). 

A voi sta bene? E se si, come facciamo? Preferite che ne ordiniamo un considerevole quantità da esaurire in più eventi oppure raccogliamo le prenotazioni?

Non dovrebbe essere un problema disporre della merce in concomitanza del LWE, tuttavia personalmente escluderei in partenza l'idea di cederle all'interno dell'evento. C'è qualcuno che ha intenzione di fare il mercante, al quale io possa fare riferimento? 

Se si opta per raccogliere le prenotazioni, si potrebbe studiare un sistema per ottenere la riserva della merce senza essere inondati di email e PM?

----------

## Peach

 *botta wrote:*   

> Nella riunione di ieri sera si è fatto cenno anche alle ormai note magliette. Si tratta di valutare la possibilità di averne una certa quantità per il Linux World Expo (per il 20~24 c.m). 
> 
> A voi sta bene? E se si, come facciamo? Preferite che ne ordiniamo un considerevole quantità da esaurire in più eventi oppure raccogliamo le prenotazioni?
> 
> Non dovrebbe essere un problema disporre della merce in concomitanza del LWE, tuttavia personalmente escluderei in partenza l'idea di cederle all'interno dell'evento. C'è qualcuno che ha intenzione di fare il mercante, al quale io possa fare riferimento? 
> ...

 

fare un form via web? qualche applicazioncina in php.. .che ne so... se volete mi metto a disposizione per creare tale amenità.

fatemi un colpo in qualche modo.

In ogni caso se volessimo le maglie occorre far prevenire la richiesta entro domenica sera (così che possano andare in produzione il prima poss)

----------

## knefas

Si era gia' parlato di venderle anche on-line? Secondo me in molti (io!  :Smile:  ) le comprerebbero con questo sistema (pypal + pacco, o qualsiasi cosa...)  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *botta wrote:*   

> Nella riunione di ieri sera si è fatto cenno anche alle ormai note magliette. Si tratta di valutare la possibilità di averne una certa quantità per il Linux World Expo (per il 20~24 c.m). 

 

E tutti gli altri favolosi gadget di cui avevi promessi di parlarci????

 *Quote:*   

> Se si opta per raccogliere le prenotazioni, si potrebbe studiare un sistema per ottenere la riserva della merce senza essere inondati di email e PM?

 

avendo il tempo si potrebbe pensare a un form on-line, ma mi sa che il tempo al momento rema contro  :Sad: 

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> avendo il tempo si potrebbe pensare a un form on-line, ma mi sa che il tempo al momento rema contro 

 

Volendo si può fare... una cosa per accomodare, finché non mettiamo su il nuovo sistema.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *botta wrote:*   

> escluderei in partenza l'idea di cederle all'interno dell'evento. C'è qualcuno che ha intenzione di fare il mercante, al quale io possa fare riferimento?

 

Come mai? Alla fine dello speech di Fonderia [è lui che tiene lo speech, vero?] sarebbe un ottimo momento per spacciare un po' di merce...

Inoltre, le magliette che peach ha dato da stampare  e che sono arrivate alla fine del Webbit, sono leggermente diverse [ed IMHO più belle] rispetto a quelle prima versione e credo che siano ancora più accattivanti, anche per quei boriosi manager da LWE.

22-24 settembre... Io ci sarò...

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   avendo il tempo si potrebbe pensare a un form on-line, ma mi sa che il tempo al momento rema contro  
> 
> Volendo si può fare... una cosa per accomodare, finché non mettiamo su il nuovo sistema.

 

Io non ho tempo per occuparmene lato codice, ma se qualcuno riesce a fare un rapido form php + mysql lo posso mettere on-line sul mio aruba 

cerri non picchiarmi prometto che mi guarderò in giro quanto prima....

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io non ho tempo per occuparmene lato codice, ma se qualcuno riesce a fare un rapido form php + mysql lo posso mettere on-line sul mio aruba

 

Quali sono le informazioni da inserire?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Io non ho tempo per occuparmene lato codice, ma se qualcuno riesce a fare un rapido form php + mysql lo posso mettere on-line sul mio aruba 
> 
> Quali sono le informazioni da inserire?

 Nome, Cognome, eventuale Nickname, Taglia della maglietta, Quando vieni a prendertela [il LWE dura dal 22 al 24] Quantità, Sorella/ Amica carina [se si foto obbligatoria  :Smile:  ]

Credo che potresti scegliere tra questi campi... A tua discrezione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *botta wrote:*   escluderei in partenza l'idea di cederle all'interno dell'evento. C'è qualcuno che ha intenzione di fare il mercante, al quale io possa fare riferimento? 
> 
> Come mai? Alla fine dello speech di Fonderia [è lui che tiene lo speech, vero?] sarebbe un ottimo momento per spacciare un po' di merce...
> 
> 

 

Come si può vedere nel programma dei  Dibattiti nel .org Pavillion  c'é un buco il 22 dalle 13 alle 14.

Ho appena parlato con la responsabile che mi ha confermato che quello spazio é nostro, se riesce lo riempie oggi o domani (senza link al sito dei gechi) con il real-name di FonderiaDigitale, non mette link al sito per adesso ma lo aggiornerà appena ritorniamo on-line.

Se FonderiaDigitale risponde alla mia mail o (meglio) al suo telefono apro il topic con la notizia  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per la rivendita potremmo provare a chiedere al juichi o a openlabs (qualcuno conosce i membri?) se cortesemente ci danno asilo polico.

EDIT: Vedo che openlabs e juichi hanno delle magliette loro... forse non é una buona idea

----------

## akiross

Si bravo emix, fallo tu che io sono impegnato con questo gadget. Ringraziate me per il codice, Peach per la grafica  :Very Happy: 

Umm quando e' pronto il tutto (o quando c'e' una decisione finale) a proposito delle magliette me lo fate sapere? io sicuramente mi dimentichero' di vedere :\

Ah, tra l'altro, io avevo ordinato 2 famose XL che non si sa dove xxx son finite  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz![/quote]

----------

## Peach

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Si bravo emix, fallo tu che io sono impegnato con questo gadget. Ringraziate me per il codice, Peach per la grafica 
> 
> Umm quando e' pronto il tutto (o quando c'e' una decisione finale) a proposito delle magliette me lo fate sapere? io sicuramente mi dimentichero' di vedere :\
> 
> Ah, tra l'altro, io avevo ordinato 2 famose XL che non si sa dove xxx son finite 
> ...

 

ok.. temo sia indispensabile un form per gli ordini.. non dico proprio un carrello elettronico... ma almeno poter salvare tutto in un db per non dover sclerare a riguardo

----------

## emix

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Si bravo emix, fallo tu che io sono impegnato con questo gadget.

 

Ci sto già lavorando.

P.S. - Quant'è che costa una maglietta?  :Razz: 

----------

## botta

10 euro + spedizione

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

> Ci sto già lavorando.

 

Quando hai fatto tarballalo e mandami una mail... e lo metto on-line entro il giorno sucessivo  :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *botta wrote:*   

> 10 euro + spedizione

 

Ok, ma nel caso di LWE non c'è spedizione, giusto?

----------

## Peach

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *botta wrote:*   10 euro + spedizione 
> 
> Ok, ma nel caso di LWE non c'è spedizione, giusto?

 

così pare.. a meno che non voglia a tutti costi pagare la spedizione, te la possiamo spedire da milano!

----------

## emix

 *Peach wrote:*   

> così pare.. a meno che non voglia a tutti costi pagare la spedizione, te la possiamo spedire da milano!

 

Ma io già ce l'ho  :Very Happy: 

Il costo mi serviva per specificarlo nel form.

----------

## Peach

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   così pare.. a meno che non voglia a tutti costi pagare la spedizione, te la possiamo spedire da milano! 
> 
> Ma io già ce l'ho 
> 
> Il costo mi serviva per specificarlo nel form.

 

ah ok   :Embarassed: 

ti serve sapere anche quanti soldi e che tipo di spedizioni?

----------

## emix

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ti serve sapere anche quanti soldi e che tipo di spedizioni?

 

Allora... riassumiamo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io sto facendo un form per la prenotazione delle magliette. Domanda:

E' un form generale o vale solo per il LWE?

Attualmente la sto pensando solo per il LWE, ma si può sempre modificare. I dati richiesti sono cognome, nome, taglia (s, m, l, xl), numero di magliette e data di consegna (22, 23, 24 settembre).

----------

## Peach

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   ti serve sapere anche quanti soldi e che tipo di spedizioni? 
> 
> Allora... riassumiamo 
> 
> Io sto facendo un form per la prenotazione delle magliette. Domanda:
> ...

 

guarda secondo me per renderlo più generico basta un attimo:

Cognome

Nome

Modello [Maschile | Femminile] e Taglia [S | M | L | XL*]

Numero maglie

Consegna [meeting** | spedizione***]

*non c'è per modello femminile

**se usi db sarebbe buono appoggiarsi ad una tabella separata così da poterla riutilizzare per il sito (o no?)

***per il momento disabilitala(?)

----------

## emix

 *Peach wrote:*   

> guarda secondo me per renderlo più generico basta un attimo:
> 
> Cognome
> 
> Nome
> ...

 

Ok, allora lo faccio così. Allora a questo punto bisogna anche mettere gli estremi per il pagamento, indirizzo di spedizione ecc.

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

> E' un form generale o vale solo per il LWE?
> 
> 

 

Direi solo per LWE, poi con calma si può pensare a una soluzione migliore per il sito dei gechi

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Direi solo per LWE, poi con calma si può pensare a una soluzione migliore per il sito dei gechi

 

Aggiudicato!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## botta

Anche se si lascia disabilitata la consegna tramite spedizione ( @randomaze: prima bisogna arricchire la scelta con gli altri gadget: felpe, cappellini, portachiavi, poster, livecd di gentoo acquistabili senza carta di credito, documentazione stampata)  farei comunque in modo che anche coloro che scelgono la consegna al meeting lascino un proprio recapito, in tal modo se non ritirano, almeno abbiamo la possibilità di spedire. Al webb.it di Milano è stato fatto così e abbiamo evitato di finire con il conto in rosso.

----------

## emix

 *botta wrote:*   

> ... farei comunque in modo che anche coloro che scelgono la consegna al meeting lascino un proprio recapito, in tal modo se non ritirano, almeno abbiamo la possibilità di spedire.

 

Questo va bene. Direi che l'email può bastare come recapito, e poi per la consegna ci si mette d'accordo dopo.

----------

## randomaze

 *botta wrote:*   

> @randomaze: prima bisogna arricchire la scelta con gli altri gadget

 

Ok, questa sarebbe una soluzione rapida per evitare di intasare la tua casella di posta... poi con calma si può pensare a mettere su qualcosa di più studiato

----------

## botta

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *botta wrote:*   escluderei in partenza l'idea di cederle all'interno dell'evento. C'è qualcuno che ha intenzione di fare il mercante, al quale io possa fare riferimento? 
> 
> Come mai? Alla fine dello speech di Fonderia [è lui che tiene lo speech, vero?] sarebbe un ottimo momento per spacciare un po' di merce...
> 
> Inoltre, le magliette che peach ha dato da stampare  e che sono arrivate alla fine del Webbit, sono leggermente diverse [ed IMHO più belle] rispetto a quelle prima versione e credo che siano ancora più accattivanti, anche per quei boriosi manager da LWE.
> ...

 

Bene! Allora tanto per cambiare ti va di aprire il bazar al momento più opportuno e tenere la cassa? Ora bisogna informarsi (randomaze?) se possiamo far arrivare  il pacco tramite il corriere espresso direttamente alla segreteria del LWE, come avevamo fatto al webb.it

----------

## randomaze

 *botta wrote:*   

> Ora bisogna informarsi (randomaze?) se possiamo far arrivare  il pacco tramite il corriere espresso direttamente alla segreteria del LWE, come avevamo fatto al webb.it

 

Mah, sinceramente io cercherei di farle arrivare a casa di dead uno/due giorno prima  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## botta

effettivamente sarebbe meglio  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Siano santificate le penniche al tardo pome yahwnn..

Allora:

le magliette aderenti per ragazza sono taglia unica M (mi sembra di ricordare, botta help me)@randomaze possiamo vendere? Non dico le magliette che verranno ordinate vi form, ma possiamo vendere al LWE? Non vorrei portarmi dietro magliette e magliette per poi vedermi negata la possibilità di vendere e sbraitare come il baffocondizione sine qua non le magliette le vorrei avere per lunedì venti (così se qualcosa va storto c'è sempre martedì)Poi decidiamo quante per ogni tipo far giungere, ma io sarei dell'idea che più se ne ha più se ne possono vendere, specie perchè quell'ultimo tocco di stile di peach di rendere anche la G sulla schiena non piena ha reso la ns T-Shirt il non plus ultra  :Cool: Non sarò l'unico che sarà presente tutti e 3 i giorni al LWE vero? Perchè a parte lo speech di Fonderia posso immaginare ci saranno altri speech quantomeno interessanti (o al massimo le standiste da broccolare) e di essere solo non mi va  :Sad: last but not least a sto punto pubbliciziamo a manetta la gechi-tshirt - o - matic per immanicamenti con i LUG Coda conosce gente del Milug e dice che sono più simpatici, quindi, se anche loro ricompilano le mani a don Coda, li preferisco  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

si va a magna! iauz

----------

## botta

@deadhead: faccio in modo che il pacco ti arrivi il 20, mandami il recapito preciso via PM o email; del modello femminile ora possiamo fare tutte le taglie che vogliamo, ma insisterei con la M.

Ecco la mia proposta (boh?!):

Modello Maschile 

S 4 (+6*=10**)

M 13 (+2=15)

L 13 (+2=15)

XL 13 (+2=15)

Modello Femminile

S 

M 14 (+1=15)

L

*rimanenze

**totale  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *botta wrote:*   

> insisterei con la M.

 agree  :Smile:  *botta wrote:*   

> Ecco la mia proposta (boh?!):
> 
> Modello Maschile 
> 
> S 4 (+6*=10**)
> ...

 x me va bene... bene hai considerato anche che io ho ancora quelle 6 S...

Ora non rimane che attendere randomaze che mi confermi che posso girare per il crowne plaza con le magliette sulle braccia, alla stregua di un venditore di tappetti [ma i tappetti non sono così cool!  :Very Happy:  ]

L'indirizzo te l'ho mandato in m@il

bone...

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ora non rimane che attendere randomaze che mi confermi che posso girare per il crowne plaza con le magliette sulle braccia, alla stregua di un venditore di tappetti [ma i tappetti non sono così cool!  ]
> 
> 

 

Come detto nell'altro thread io non ti confermo nulla, al limite ti suggerisco di ficcare tutto nello zaiono e poi valutare che aria tira  :Wink: 

----------

## akiross

Allora, mettiamo i puntini sulle I:

deadhead, non mi frega se dovrai fare il venditore di magliette GeCHI in piazza duomo, ma che sia chiaro questo: se ti capita in mano una XL (una o al massimo due) e' tuo dovere morale tenerla per me. Me la darai quando ci vedremo all'univ  :Very Happy: 

Dead, mi affido a te. Anticipa tu 10 euri, 20 se li hai, che poi AkiRoss te li rende. il 1o ottobre siamo in bicocca per l'esame, magari me la dai li.

Ovviamente, sempre che tu le veda quelle magliette  :Smile: 

Per il resto fate quello che volete  :Very Happy: 

Grazieee

ciaoooo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@randomaze

Ok, si va e si vede

@akiross

magari usa anche tu il form di prenotazione gadgets...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *botta wrote:*   Ora bisogna informarsi (randomaze?) se possiamo far arrivare  il pacco tramite il corriere espresso direttamente alla segreteria del LWE, come avevamo fatto al webb.it 
> 
> Mah, sinceramente io cercherei di farle arrivare a casa di dead uno/due giorno prima 

 

si appunto, evitiamo quello che e' successo al webbit padova

----------

## Peach

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*    *botta wrote:*   Ora bisogna informarsi (randomaze?) se possiamo far arrivare  il pacco tramite il corriere espresso direttamente alla segreteria del LWE, come avevamo fatto al webb.it 
> 
> Mah, sinceramente io cercherei di farle arrivare a casa di dead uno/due giorno prima  
> 
> si appunto, evitiamo quello che e' successo al webbit padova

 

è una delle ragioni per cui io partirei con un ordine abbondante già lunedì, e poi raccogliendo le richieste via web dovremo riuscire a portarcene quante servono al LWE...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si concordo e mi affido come al solito alle tue mani  :Razz: 

"Che no so mia agiornato su ste gose!"  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> "Che no so mia agiornato su ste gose!" 

 

"eh ciò date na descantada!"

----------

## randomaze

Il form provvisorio di prenotaione delle magliette é on-line.

La dinamica é banale: Mettete nome, cognome indirizzo e-mail (corretto) e taglia/quantità della magliette, più avanti (settimana prossima?) verrete contattati per i dettagli di consegna.

Ok?

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il form provvisorio di prenotaione delle magliette é on-line.

 

ottimo...sarebbe solo da pubblicizzare un attimo...

Io invece ho fatto l'ordine per

 *Quote:*   

> UOMO
> 
> 4 S
> 
> 15 M
> ...

 

e resto in attesa per avere info per maglie bi-color e felpe  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ottimo...sarebbe solo da pubblicizzare un attimo...

 

Si potrebbe mettere un link (magari in una news) sul sito provvisorio del gechi (in attesa di quello definitivo). Lo farei io, ma non ho accesso alle risorse.

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   ottimo...sarebbe solo da pubblicizzare un attimo... 
> 
> Si potrebbe mettere un link (magari in una news) sul sito provvisorio del gechi (in attesa di quello definitivo). Lo farei io, ma non ho accesso alle risorse.

 

Mah, magari a fedeliallalinea stanno fischiando le orecchie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Il form provvisorio di prenotaione delle magliette é on-line.
> 
> La dinamica é banale: Mettete nome, cognome indirizzo e-mail (corretto) e taglia/quantità della magliette, più avanti (settimana prossima?) verrete contattati per i dettagli di consegna.
> 
> Ok?

 C'è una imprecisione: le magliette da donna costano 12, dal form invece sembra che costino tutte 10 .

----------

## emix

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> C'è una imprecisione: le magliette da donna costano 12, dal form invece sembra che costino tutte 10 .

 

Ok, scusate  :Embarassed:  non lo sapevo.

@randomaze: ci pensi tu?

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

> @randomaze: ci pensi tu?

 

Ci penso io ma non posso farlo da qui, devo aspettare di ritornare a casa  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *emix wrote:*   @randomaze: ci pensi tu? 
> 
> Ci penso io ma non posso farlo da qui, devo aspettare di ritornare a casa 

 

Done.   :Cool: 

----------

## akiross

Scusate la mia ignoranza in materia, ma io al LWE non ci sono, che faccio le ordino e se le becca deadhead che poi me le da o aspetto qualche momento piu' propizio

non sottovalutate che

voglio le magliette dei GeCHI

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

Per le magliette basta prenotarsi quì: http://www.randomaze.net/gechi/magliette/form.php?

O era solo il form provvisorio?

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Per le magliette basta prenotarsi quì: http://www.randomaze.net/gechi/magliette/form.php?
> 
> O era solo il form provvisorio?

 

Quel form attualmente non va utilizzato visto che al LWE purtroppo non ci saranno magliette disponibili. Ci scusiamo per i disagi  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Benve

 *emix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quel form attualmente non va utilizzato visto che al LWE purtroppo non ci saranno magliette disponibili. Ci scusiamo per i disagi 

 

NOOOOOO   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> NOOOOOO           

 

Purtroppo non è dipeso da noi. La stamperia non riuscirebbe a stampare in tempo le magliette per il LWE.

----------

## akiross

Quoto a pieno Benve e quoto la sua avatar  :Very Happy: 

Peccato

quando si potranno avere quindi? ma alla fine li stampate lo stesso e poi le avremo in un'altra occasione??

----------

## botta

Penso che si  potrebbero stampare le t-shirt e gli altri gadget più avanti, quando avremo un form di prenotazione nel sito del gechi.

 L'idea è di organizzare delle spedizioni per chi fosse interessato due o tre volte l'anno, in occasione degli eventi più interessanti. Il prossimo quindi potrebbe già essere il linux day.

----------

## randomaze

 *emix wrote:*   

> Purtroppo non è dipeso da noi.

 

Da te sopratutto, hai preparato il form a tempo di record!

----------

## alexerre

Ciao ragazzi,

vorrei un'altra maglietta dei gechi. Ho mandato una mail/pm a botta ma nn mi ha più risposto...Voi sapete indicarmi una strada x averne una  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> vorrei un'altra maglietta dei gechi. Ho mandato una mail/pm a botta ma nn mi ha più risposto...Voi sapete indicarmi una strada x averne una 

 

Ci sarebbe l'apposito wizard ma non sono sicuro che sia operativo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sarebbe l'apposito wizard ma non sono sicuro che sia operativo.

 

Stavo parlando con alexbr e volevano chiuderlo, ma poi gli ho detto che non era stato pubblicizzato molto e quindi mi sa che il form e' ancora attivo

----------

## SilverXXX

Scusate, ma per i versamenti non si farebbe prima via postepay?

----------

## hardskinone

E' la prima volta che vedo quel wizard, forse si dovrebbe fare un po' di rumore. Il design delle magliette e' quello nel primo post del 3d? Se e' cosi', i link non vanno.

Postepay e' comodissimo. Qual'e' l'attuale metodo di pagamento?

Grazie.

----------

## rota

ao so tutte belle ..... 

avete pensato pure alle gravatte ???

----------

## alexbr

Purtroppo non possiamo fare troppi articoli per volta, magari la prossima volta che "sforniamo" dei gadgets toglieremo i cappellini e faremo le cravatte   :Wink: 

Il problema è che se differenziamo troppo i gadgets i costi di produzione aumentano in maniera esponenziale, quindi non o si è costretti ad alzare il prezzo per gadget, o bisogna rinunciare alla donazione a gentoo - che sarà fatta con il ricavato dei gadgets venduti.

----------

## rota

si si .. pero togliete le magliette e coe simili e fate slo le gravatte .... che cosi uno puo mostrarle anche al lavoro ... pensate che fighata se mi presento a un cliente con la cravatta di gentoo ... e per puro caso glie devvo installare gentoo ...  :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## _Rugg_

Scusate potrei sapere la data di scadenza entro il quale è possibile effettuare l'ordine dei gadget....oppure sono arrivato un po tardino?

 :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *_Rugg_ wrote:*   

> Scusate potrei sapere la data di scadenza entro il quale è possibile effettuare l'ordine dei gadget....oppure sono arrivato un po tardino?
> 
> 

 

Io continuo a pensare che mettere un post sticky fa si che la gente non lo guardi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Rugg_

forse sembrerò un po stupido ma quella paina l'avevo già letto è solo che quando vado nel sito pdove prenotare la maglietta non mi visualizza niente nell'ordine....quindi è per questo che ho pensato che il tempo era scaduto...

----------

